# طائرة سمكية



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
*السلام عليكم ...

اخواني وجدت هذا الموقع وهو يتحدث عن تصميم لطائرة لاسلكية.. 

http://www.smartfish.ch


تصميم الطائرة يحاكي جسم سمكة !










وهذا فيديو للطائرة :

http://www.smartfish.ch/art/SmartFish_Design_10.wmv


ارجو أن ينال على اعجابكم



*

م ن ق و ل 

​


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

عفواا معاذ


----------



## ابن البلد (5 يناير 2008)

لديهم صيغ مختلفة من السمكات الطائرة
لكنها جميلة ...والفيديو على الأخص مع بعض التعليقات منهم 
مثل أن نرفع من سقف توقعاتنا
في اول الفيلم يرمي أحدهم طائرة ورقية .....كنت أود أن أصنع واحدة منها على الأقل


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2008)

شبلي موعد قال:


> لديهم صيغ مختلفة من السمكات الطائرة
> لكنها جميلة ...والفيديو على الأخص مع بعض التعليقات منهم
> مثل أن نرفع من سقف توقعاتنا
> في اول الفيلم يرمي أحدهم طائرة ورقية .....كنت أود أن أصنع واحدة منها على الأقل


 
اهلا شبلي .... اسعدني ان الفيديو اعجبك 

كما بامكانك تحقيق امنيتك بسهوله 

فقد اعددت لك موضوعا خصيصا عنها 

ادخل هنا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77740.html#post639788​ 
ثم طمني بأنك صنعت واحده 

احلي التحياات 

​


----------



## نورة0 (6 يناير 2008)

اشكرك مشرفنا الفاضل على الموضعين هذا وموضوع صنع الطائرة
ابرق لك تحياتى الخالصة
احترامى لك


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

نورة0 قال:


> اشكرك مشرفنا الفاضل على الموضعين هذا وموضوع صنع الطائرة
> ابرق لك تحياتى الخالصة
> احترامى لك


 
شرفنا وجودك في الموضوعين .... مهندستنا المتميزه و الفاضله 

و لك اقصي درجات التقدير و الاعتزاز 

تحياتي العطره ​


----------



## samerhshraideh (15 يوليو 2008)

اريد معرفة نوع المادة التي يمكن ان يصنع منها جسم الطائرة


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------

